# I trust we've already seen this but.......



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

here we go anyway

Animal Protection Agency

I don't quite understand what they have achieved by this or what they are getting at?


----------



## Sazzness (Oct 18, 2012)

I assume that because they went primarily for Adam himself (and not Charlotte, which is odd, and not for any other breeders at Donny, which is even stranger) that they have pretty much tried to scare breeders selling off surplus by going for the throat of one of the most reputable in the UK. 

It's stupid, as AC are not a business but hobbyists. Anyone who goes there can see it for themselves; those animals are loved and cared for and it is done out of the love for the hobby.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

So hows this likely to effect future shows???

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

vukic said:


> So hows this likely to effect future shows???
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


Quite simply, it won't. 

The fact Doncaster council offered a formal warning, in my eyes, showed they knew they would lose, but it would have cost Adam thousands to try and defend himself, so he took thenlesser of two evils.
It doesn't, however, prove that shows are inherently or illegal or that anyone acted wrongly. Despite what the APA claim.

Interestingly, Doncaster council have requested, and been given, a short segment to speak at the annual conference in June. It should be interesting to find out what they have to say.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Now I really wanna go... But its too far I don't really have the money this year.. :-(

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------

